# Ποιητικές λέξεις



## azimuthios (Jul 31, 2013)

ή λέξεις για την ποίηση... 

Θέλω καιρό ν' ανοίξω ετούτο το νήμα γιατί ένα άτυπο χόμπι μου είναι να μαζεύω λέξεις που διαβάζω ή ακούω ή γνωρίζω από παλιά για να τις χρησιμοποιήσω (δήθεν) σε κάποιο κείμενό μου στο μέλλον ή να τις συλλέξω για να τις μοιράζω σε φοιτητές ως άσκηση δημιουργικής γραφής. 

Το ανοίγω τώρα λοιπόν που είναι καλοκαιράκι και είμαστε όλοι πιο χαλαροί και με περισσότερη ποιητική διάθεση, ας πούμε, για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να μαζέψουμε προς χρήση όλων μας. 

Σημείωση: Δεν χρειάζεται να τις έχετε διαβάσει σε κάποιο ποίημα. Αρκεί στα δικά σας αυτιά να αντηχούν (χμμμ... μ' αρέσει αυτό το ρήμα) όμορφα! :)

Μερικές δικές μου ενδεικτικά, για να ξεκινήσει το νήμα: 

απόβραδο/απομεσήμερο/απόσπερο
ολημερίς
αντιμάχομαι
νυχοπατώ
αντηχώ
αφότου 
σωπαίνω/σιωπώ
πεταλούδα
πλώρη
γαλανός
αλλοτινός 
λύκος
ημερεύω 
εστιάζω 
νήμα

Και πολλές άλλες που θα συμπληρώνω στην πορεία, καθώς θα προχωράει ελπίζω το νήμα με τη συμβολή όλων σας.

Καλή ξεκούραση εύχομαι σε όλους είτε φύγουν είτε μείνουν και καλές ποιητικές στιγμές! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2013)

Κάποιες τέτοιες λέξεις δίνει και η αναζήτηση στο ΛΚΝ με το λογοτ. στο λήμμα: http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%84.&loptall=true&dq=.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 31, 2013)

Ουσιαστική, όπως πάντα, η παρέμβασή σου, Ζαζ, αλλά εδώ θέλω πολύ το υποκειμενικό στοιχείο. Ας το κρατήσουμε αυτό το λινκ στη βάση μας και ας καταθέσουμε εδώ την προσωπική μας άποψη και αίσθηση... ;) 

Σε περιμένω!


----------



## Themis (Jul 31, 2013)

γαληνεύω - γαλήνεμα - αγαλήνευτος


----------



## Earion (Aug 1, 2013)

*Αι λέξεις* 

Στον Nάνο Bαλωρίτη

Όταν καμιά φορά επιστρέφομεν από τους Παρισίους και αναπνέομεν την αύραν του Σαρωνικού, υπό το φίλιον φως και μέσα στα αρώματα της πεύκης, εν τη λιτότητι των μύθων --των σημερινών και των προκατακλυσμιαίων-- ως σάλπισμα πνευστών, ή ως ήχος παλμικός, κρουστός, τυμπάνων, υψώνονται πίδακες στιλπνοί, ωρισμέναι λέξεις, λέξεις-χρησμοί, λέξεις ενώσεως αψιδωτής και κορυφαίας, λέξεις με σημασίαν απροσμέτρητον διά το παρόν και διά το μέλλον, αι λέξεις «Eλελεύ», «Σε αγαπώ», και «Δόξα εν υψίστοις», και, αιφνιδίως, ως ξίφη που διασταυρούμενα ενούνται, ή ως κλαγγή αφίξεως ορμητικού μετρό εις υπογείους σήραγγας των Παρισίων, και αι λέξεις: «Chardon-Lagache», «Denfert-Rochereau», «Danton», «Odéon», «Vauban», και «Gloria, gloria in excelsis».

Ανδρέας Εμπειρίκος, _Οκτάνα_.

Ακούστε τον ποιητή να απαγγέλει, εδώ.


----------

